# Visualisation PDF dans Firefox 2



## bruno18 (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas a visualiser les documents PDF dans Firefox 2.0 malgré l'implantation du plugin AdobePDFViewer.plugin  dans  Bibliothèque > Internet Plug-Ins. Firefox  2.0  me propose le téléchargement ou rien  (Machine : MacBookPro, Système : OS X 10.4.8).
Ca m'énerve car si j'utilise Firefox 1.0 à la place de Firefox 2.0, ça marche très bien.
En fait, lorsque je vais dans le panneau de préférences de Firefox 2.0, puis Contenu > Types de fichiers > Gérer, seule l'extension "TIFF" apparait dans la liste du panneau qui s'ouvre. L'extension "PDF" n'est pas présente, ce qui fait que je ne peux pas lui affecter le plugin AdobePDFViewer.plugin, et je ne vois pas comment faire apparaitre cette extension.
Un petit conseil serait le bienvenu...
Merci


----------



## SergeD (11 Février 2007)

Bonsoir, j'utilise un plugin que j'ai trouvé ICI : http://www.schubert-it.com/pluginpdf/


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)

J'utilise l'extension pour firefox PDF Download, en plus du plug-in indiqué par SergeD (gratuit pour une utilisation non commerciale)


----------



## bruno18 (12 Février 2007)

Merci à Serge et Divoli de m'avoir répondu. Hélas mon problème n'est pas résolu  .En fait, j'avais déjà PDF Browser Plugin.plugin de schubert-it.com dans ma Bibliothèque > Internet Plug-Ins (et donc il ne marche pas, même en l'enlevant et en le réinstallant). Quant à l'extension PDF Download, je l'avais déjà essayée : elle permet effectivement d'ouvrir certains liens  sans télécharger, mais l'ouverture se fait dans Adobe Acrobat et non dans la fenêtre de Firefox. Et encore, ça ne marche pas avec tous les liens...
Je suppose que le problème est que je n'arrive pas à indiquer au navigateur la façon de traiter les fichiers PDF (Préférences > Contenu > Types de fichiers > Gérer. Là, je lai déjà dit, je ne vois pas comment faire apparaitre l'extension PDF pour pouvoir indiquer l'ouverture avec PDF Browser Plugin.plugin).
Une autre idée ?
Merci


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

bruno18 a dit:


> Merci &#224; Serge et Divoli de m'avoir r&#233;pondu. H&#233;las mon probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;solu  .En fait, j'avais d&#233;j&#224; PDF Browser Plugin.plugin de schubert-it.com dans ma Biblioth&#232;que > Internet Plug-Ins (et donc il ne marche pas, m&#234;me en l'enlevant et en le r&#233;installant). Quant &#224; l'extension PDF Download, je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;e : elle permet effectivement d'ouvrir certains liens  sans t&#233;l&#233;charger, mais l'ouverture se fait dans Adobe Acrobat et non dans la fen&#234;tre de Firefox. Et encore, &#231;a ne marche pas avec tous les liens...
> Je suppose que le probl&#232;me est que je n'arrive pas &#224; indiquer au navigateur la fa&#231;on de traiter les fichiers PDF (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences > Contenu > Types de fichiers > G&#233;rer. L&#224;, je lai d&#233;j&#224; dit, je ne vois pas comment faire apparaitre l'extension PDF pour pouvoir indiquer l'ouverture avec PDF Browser Plugin.plugin).
> Une autre id&#233;e ?
> Merci



Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification ce plugin n'est pas compatible avec les Macintel et donc non g&#233;rable via PDF Download. Il va falloir trouver une autre solution...

Sur ce forum, un utilisateur a trouv&#233; un moyen de faire fonctionner ce plug-in avec son MacBookPro, mais je ne comprends ce que veut dire "forcer Rosetta"...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2007)

Le plug-in schubert est PPC, il ne peut fonctionner avec un MacBook Pro (Intel), sauf à passer son navigateur en mode "ouvrir avec Rosetta", ce qui est trop lourd à gérer. Mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut...

Concernant Firefox 2 : se contenter de la gestion actuelle (PDFDownload) ou utiliser Safari en attendant une amélioration.  

C'moon.


----------



## bruno18 (12 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous.
 Moonwalker, j'ai du mal à croire que le plugin de Schubert ne fonctionne pas avec le processeur Intel des MacBookPros, car il marche très bien lorsque j'installe Firefox 1.0 en lieu et place de Firefox 2.0 (et le processeur Intel est toujours là...). Je viens encore d'en faire l'expérience à l'instant : les documents PDF s'ouvrent dans la fenêtre de Firefox 1, et ensuite je peux choisir d'imprimer ou d'enregistrer, ou non, le document.
Je vais donc me contenter d'utiliser Firefox 1...
Sauf si quelqu'un sait comment on règle les prefs de Firefox 2, comme je l'ai demandé dans mes messages précédents.
En tout cas, merci, et bonne nuit à tous :sleep:


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2007)

Si tu utilises un Firefox PPC il va fonctionner via Rosetta !  

SCHUBERT N'EST PAS OPTIMISE INTEL !

(Si je le crie tu comprend mieux ?)

Maintenant, libre à toi de croire le contraire.





C'moon.


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> SCHUBERT N'EST PAS OPTIMISE INTEL !
> 
> (Si je le crie tu comprend mieux ?)



Non, tu confonds; c'&#233;tait l'autre qui &#233;tait sourd...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, tu confonds; c'était l'autre qui était sourd...



 

Bonne journée.


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

Il n'y a pas une version 3 de Firefox en beta qui est sortie ?


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez essayé ça :
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/636/
(ça s'appelle aussi pdf download, je ne sais pas si c'est le même que ce dont parlait Divoli).
En tout cas, chez moi ça fonctionne très bien.
Il rajoute une extension accessible dans le menu "outils", et on peut choisir entre "afficher le dialogue", "ouvrir en pdf", "télécharger" ou même "voir en html".
Le choix du programme d'ouverture du pdf se faisant dans les préférences de Firefox (gérer les types de fichiers).


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez essay&#233; &#231;a :
> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/636/
> (&#231;a s'appelle aussi pdf download, je ne sais pas si c'est le m&#234;me que ce dont parlait Divoli).
> En tout cas, chez moi &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.
> ...



Oui, cette extension fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, si ce n'est que la fonction "ouvrir en pdf" ne se fait pas directement dans Firefox, ce qui g&#232;ne Bruno18.

Sur Mac &#224; base de PPC, on peut utiliser en compl&#233;ment le plug-in dont on a parl&#233; plus haut. Et l&#224; le pdf s'ouvre dans Firefox quand on clique sur "ouvrir en pdf".

Mais ce plug-in ne fonctionne manifestement pas sur les Mac &#224; base d'Intel, puisque non UB.


Pour le reste, j'ai du mal &#224; conseiller les logiciels en phase b&#233;ta. Dans le cas de Firefox 3, tu risques d'avoir plein de soucis, notamment avec les extensions...


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, cette extension fonctionne très bien, si ce n'est que la fonction "ouvrir en pdf" ne se fait pas directement dans Firefox, ce qui gène Bruno18.



Ah oui... c'est exact.
Ou alors, on peut cocher "voir en html", à ce moment là Firefox ouvre la page dans un onglet, mais ce n'est plus du pdf, il convertit le fichier en html.
Il y a Opera qui permet de faire ce que veut Bruno18.


----------



## bruno18 (12 Février 2007)

Bien que je sois un peu sourd, effectivement, comme Beethoven, je remercie tous les contributeurs à ce passionnant débat. 
Voilà ce que je crois avoir compris : 
- le plugin Schubert (qui n'était pas sourd, lui) fonctionne bien avec Firefox 1.0 car ce sont deux applications PPC qui sont prises en charge simultanément par la belle  "Rosetta" (dont j'avais zappé l'existence car elle est invisible pour le commun des mortels) afin de les rendre compatible avec ma puce Intel.
- Mais Rosetta, qui n'en fait qu'à sa tête, refuse de faire fonctionner le même plugin avec Firefox 2.0 qui est une application nativement faite pour Intel. Faut pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes
- Donc, si je veux utiliser le plugin Schubert, j'ai le choix entre : 
1) attendre que des versions compatibles avec tout ce petit monde soient publiées,
2) utiliser Firefox 1 (c'est nul)
3) ou alors, astuce astucieuse mais pas évidente pour le profane (même mélomane) : forcer l'application Intel, à savoir Firefox 2, à s'ouvrir en utilisant Rosetta. Pour cela, il faut ouvrir le panneau d'informations de l'application et cocher la case "ouvrir avec Rosetta". C'est donc cette dernière solution que j'ai choisi, et ça marche (après avoir inactivé l'extension PDF Download).
En attendant la solution n°1, cela me permettra d'utiliser Ff2 pour visionner les dizaines de publications scientifiques au format PDF que je dois parcourir par jour, sans avoir nécessairement besoin de les télécharger toutes.
Merci à tous de m'avoir aidé dans cette réflexion.


----------



## Silene (14 Février 2007)

@bruno18

citation: "En attendant la solution n°1, cela me permettra d'utiliser Ff2 pour visionner les dizaines de publications scientifiques au format PDF que je dois parcourir par jour, sans avoir nécessairement besoin de les télécharger toutes."

Heu, pour voir les documents pdf dans quelque navigateur que ce soit, il faut nécessairement les télécharger! C'est ce que fait le navigateur avant de les afficher... AMHA


----------



## fantax (14 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'utilise l'extension pour firefox PDF Download, en plus du plug-in indiqué par SergeD (gratuit pour une utilisation non commerciale)



Bonsoir
Je viens de télécharger le fichier PDFdownload. Mais le placer dans le Mac?


----------



## fantax (14 Février 2007)

fantax a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je viens de télécharger le fichier PDFdownload. Mais le placer dans le Mac?



Navré: où le placer? Dans le dossier firefox?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2007)

Ce n'est pas comme cela que &#231;a fonctionne.

Tu vas sur la page d&#233;di&#233;e aux Extensions de Firefox avec Firefox et tu installes le plug-in.

C'est l&#224; pour PDF Download.

C'moon.


----------



## fantax (14 Février 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas comme cela que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Tu vas sur la page dédiée aux Extensions de Firefox avec Firefox et tu installes le plug-in.
> 
> ...



Ah oui. C'est vrai. Je l'ai déjà fait pour d'autres extensions. Merci bien


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2007)

fantax a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je viens de télécharger le fichier PDFdownload. Mais le placer dans le Mac?




Barre de menu de Firefox / Outils / modules complémentaires .

Dans le tableau qui apparaît, tu places ce fichier et tu confirmes l'installation.


----------



## fantax (14 Février 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas comme cela que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Tu vas sur la page dédiée aux Extensions de Firefox avec Firefox et tu installes le plug-in.
> 
> ...



Je viens d'ller sur ta page. mais c'est précisément là que j'ai téléchargé précedemment le add on. J'ai cliqué sur Install now et un fichier est monté sur le bureau.


----------



## fantax (14 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Barre de menu de Firefox / Outils / modules complémentaires .
> 
> Dans le tableau qui apparaît, tu places ce fichier et tu confirmes l'installation.



OK les messages se croisent. merci


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2007)

fantax a dit:


> Je viens d'ller sur ta page. mais c'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment l&#224; que j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; pr&#233;cedemment le add on. J'ai cliqu&#233; sur Install now et&#8230; un fichier est mont&#233; sur le bureau.



Et il est en format .xpi, ton fichier. Installe-le comme je te l'ai dit, c'est une autre possibilit&#233;...




Edit: effectivement, les messages se croisent...


----------



## fantax (14 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et il est en format .xpi, ton fichier. Installe-le comme je te l'ai dit, c'est une autre possibilité...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Installation réussie en déplaçant le fichier depuis le bureau sur la lucarne des add on de Firefox


----------



## bruno18 (15 Février 2007)

Silene a dit:


> @bruno18
> 
> 
> Heu, pour voir les documents pdf dans quelque navigateur que ce soit, il faut nécessairement les télécharger! C'est ce que fait le navigateur avant de les afficher...



@ Silene :
Heu, p'tet ben qu'il est téléchargé le document pdf, mais en mémoire vive et pas sur le disque dur. D'où l'intérêt de "PDF Browser Plugin" : pas besoin d'ouvrir Acrobat ni d'effacer le document si on ne veut pas le garder, donc gain de temps. Si on veut le garder, on clique sur l'icône enregistrer ou imprimer, pour lire plus tard, et on passe au suivant...


----------



## bruno18 (15 Février 2007)

fantax a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je viens de télécharger le fichier PDFdownload. Mais le placer dans le Mac?



@ Fantax :
Pourquoi utiliser l'extension "PDF Download" qui ouvre une fenêtre où on doit faire un choix, puis qui ouvre Acrobat pour visualiser le document, alors que le plugin "PDF Browser Plugin" est tout compte fait bien plus simple d'utilisation ? (je fais le malin maintenant que j'ai compris comment on l'utilise sur mac intel...)


----------



## fantax (15 Février 2007)

bruno18 a dit:


> @ Fantax :
> Pourquoi utiliser l'extension "PDF Download" qui ouvre une fenêtre où on doit faire un choix, puis qui ouvre Acrobat pour visualiser le document, alors que le plugin "PDF Browser Plugin" est tout compte fait bien plus simple d'utilisation ? (je fais le malin maintenant que j'ai compris comment on l'utilise sur mac intel...)



Oui mais si ça ne marche pas sous Firefox 2, comme tu le dis toi-même


----------



## bruno18 (15 Février 2007)

fantax a dit:


> Oui mais si ça ne marche pas sous Firefox 2, comme tu le dis toi-même



Mais si, ça marche (voir message n°15). Ca marchait d'ailleurs sans problème avec mon ex-PowerBook et son processeur PowerPC G4, c'est avec mon tout nouveau MacBookPro à puce Intel que j'ai eu des problèmes passagers dus à mon ignorance de ce qu'impliquait l'utilisation de cette puce. Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser Firefox 2 avec l'émulation "Rosetta" (merci MoonWalker), ce qui entraîne certainement une performance moindre par rapport à l'utilisation de Firefox 2 directement sur la puce Intel (comme d'ailleurs avec tous les logiciels qui ne sont pas optimisés Intel, par ex la suite Microsoft 2004...). Mais pour naviguer sur le web, c'est sûrement pas la vitesse du processeur qui est limitante, plutôt celle des connexions et des serveurs visités... Et puis, on n'est pas aux pièces .
Donc si tu es PPC, tu mets le plugin Schubert dans Bibliothèque -> Internet Plug-Ins. Si tu es Intel, c'est pareil sauf qu'il faut cocher "ouvrir avec Rosetta" dans le panneau d'informations de Firefox 2. Et dans mon expérience, il vaut mieux virer le module PDF Download qui a tendance à f... le b... s'il est utilisé en même temps que le plugin.


----------



## Cerfviolet (26 Février 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le plug-in schubert est PPC, il ne peut fonctionner avec un MacBook Pro (Intel), sauf à passer son navigateur en mode "ouvrir avec Rosetta", ce qui est trop lourd à gérer. Mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut...
> 
> C'moon.



Depuis peu sous Mac (intel), je rageais un peu de devoir charger les pdf sur le bureau (ou ailleurs) puis d'ouvrir avec Aperçu quand j'utilisais Firefox 2, et cela malgré le plugin Schubert qui ne semblait pas fonctionner... 
Grace à vous, j'ai fait la connaissance de Rosetta et de la petite case à cocher... Merci à tous, et en premier lieu à bruno18 pour sa question pertinente et la synthèse des solutions possibles ! 

Ceci dit, qu'entendez-vous par "trop lourd à gérer" concernant le mode "ouvrir avec Rosetta" ? 

Merci


----------



## spleen (26 Février 2007)

Le problème de Rosetta c'est surtout la mémoire utilisée pour ces applis.
Et Firefox a déja tendance à être assez gourmand comme ça...


----------



## SimR69 (27 Février 2007)

Mais alors, pourquoi le plugin Adobe ne fonctionne pas non plus pour Firefox ? Il est pourtant optimisé Intel, lui


----------

